

How to generate content without users? - osama19

The chicken or the egg? Which came first? We need users to generate content, but users want content to sign up! Recommendations? Igobubble is a new iphone app that allows virtual digital content to evolve as users interact with it.
======
TuxPirate
broad question. what have you considered?

you can use datasets for initial content and see how it evolves with your new
users.

~~~
osama19
If you can take a minute to watch our video i would highly appreciate it,
maybe at that point, advice can be a bit more relative. Our iphone app lets
users leave photos, videos, messages and more inside what we term living
bubbles at any location. When they leave, their bubbles remain behind for
others to discover. Bubbles can be cloned, modified, stored, carried, or moved
elsewhere. These bubbles grow, divide, multiply and spread with interaction
and shrivel and shrink with negligence. Basically, popular bubbles prosper and
spread and unpopular bubbles pop and die. So these bubbles basically evolve.
Now we started creating content and we have a drop tool that enables us to
leave content at different locations on a map using the google maps api. But
is that a good idea? Should we just create a bubble or two in everyone's bag
that they find once they download the app? I hope that's a bit more specific
to get some help on the topic. We just applied to TC startup battlefield in
San Francisco and we're hoping that the event will give us somewhat of a
boost!

------
Mz
I've participated in a few discussions about this. I also once posted one and
in it I had gathered a few links to previous discussions on the topic. I am
only posting it here because, since it is my own submission, I am aware it
exists and I can find it readily. Hopefully, it is a place to start.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2126209>

A search of the site will turn up other discussions on this topic. I mention
that because this type question often does not generate good new discussion so
a look back is sometimes your best hope of getting some insight. You might
also search on my user name and "chicken and egg", since that might lead you
to a few posts with lots of links gathered where I commented but was not the
submitter.

~~~
osama19
Thanks for the references.

